# 1969 428 YH Engine Value



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a 1969 428 YH engine Im pulling out of my GTO. I dont need it so Im thinking of selling it but have no clue on value. It needs a rebuild due to low compression in a few of the cylinders but does run. The carb isnt correct nor are the exhaust manifolds otherwise complete. 
Any thoughts what would be a fair price?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Limelight said:


> I have a 1969 428 YH engine Im pulling out of my GTO. I dont need it so Im thinking of selling it but have no clue on value. It needs a rebuild due to low compression in a few of the cylinders but does run. The carb isnt correct nor are the exhaust manifolds otherwise complete.
> Any thoughts what would be a fair price?


Depends on your area. Here in the Charlotte area, they go for about 2K, maybe 2.5K with 4-bolt mains and the better heads - which in my opinion is high. I can see $1,200- $1,400 for the low performance version as a reasonable number. Shipping will be high if someone outside the area wants it.

The 428 is desired if it has the 4-bolt main caps. I don't think '69 has them. But, I would pull the pan and check and even pull off a center main to see if it is drilled/tapped for 4-bolt mains as this is the key selling point for these engines. The heads can also be important, so check the numbers. Screw-in studs which means bigger valves (like the GTO) are the better engines.

With many simply using a 400CI as a base and moving up to a stroker kit and/or aluminum heads, the 428 is not so desirable unless it has the 4-bolt mains/good heads.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay, thanks Jim. I'm pretty sure the YH has the four bolt mains but will check. Hope to get her out today if it doesn't hit 100 since my garage doesn't have a/c. I have a local guy that wants it for a GP and just want to be fair.


----------

